# Brauche Hilfe bei mod rewrite Regel



## alexleisser (18. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

Kann mir mal jemand helfen?
Ich habe dynamische Links die so aussehen:
www.kaptour.at/index.php?kapitel=_kapitel_&seite=_seite_&welche=_welche_

Sie sollten jetzt aber im Browser so aussehen:
www.kaptour.at/_kapitel/seite/welche_.html
mod_rewrite soll sie dann in die gültige (obere) Form umschreiben

Kann mir jemand mit der rewriteRule helfen?
Habe es mehrmals probiert und komme nicht farauf.

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Alex


----------



## Sinac (18. März 2005)

Was hast du denn bis jetzt probiert?


----------



## Gumbo (18. März 2005)

Probier mal folgende Regel:
	
	
	



```
RewriteBase	/
RewriteCond	%{REQUEST_FILENAME}	-f	[OR]
RewriteCond	%{REQUEST_FILENAME}	-d
RewriteRule	([a-zA-Z]*)/([a-zA-Z]*)/([a-zA-Z]*)(?:\.html?)	/index.php?kapitel=$1&seite=$2&welche=$3	[QSA]
```


----------



## alexleisser (18. März 2005)

Hallo,

hätte es mit:

RewriteRule ([-_\(\)a-zA-Z0-9]+)/([-_\(\)a-zA-Z0-9]+)\.html$ index.php?kapitel=$1&seite=$2 [L] 

probiert.
Scheinbar funktioniert das rewrite, aber dann sind alle links broken.

Beispiel auf www.kaptour.at/home/sitemap.html 
(eigentliche url: www.kaptour.at/index.php?kapitel=home&seite=sitemap )
irgendwie schummelt er glaube ich das verzeichnis _home_ ein.

Danke für den Tipp. Werde das mal ausprobieren
Verstehe aber die rewriteCond nicht.

Alex


----------



## Gumbo (18. März 2005)

Dafür gibt es das Handbuch zum Apache-Modul mod_rewrite.


----------

